# How are these pics processed?



## dakkon76 (Sep 22, 2011)

So I was browsing a Flickr gallery today and came across a couple pics I really liked and I noticed they had the same look to them. I can't tell if they're just desaturated a little, or if there's also perhaps some sepia overlay maybe? Anyway, here are links to 2 pics from a guy named Jordan Voth... pretty inspiring photo stream he's got.

One

Two

I've got LR 3 and PS5, fyi.


----------



## Josh66 (Sep 22, 2011)

That guy was posting here in the 'addicted to primes' thread - you could just ask him.  I don't remember what his name was here, but look in that thread.  He was posting pictures from the same Flickr account.


----------



## Josh66 (Sep 22, 2011)

This thread:
http://www.thephotoforum.com/forum/...forum-photo-gallery/257438-hooked-primes.html
OK, Derrel posted a link to a picture on that guys photostream, but I don't know who that guy actually is...  Nevermind.  


You can still ask him though - just message him on Flickr.


----------



## dakkon76 (Sep 22, 2011)

I see that he's trying to charge for his photoshop actions... so I didn't think he'd be too receptive.


----------



## marmots (Sep 22, 2011)

well he used this, and photoshop CS5

it looks like he warned them quite a bit, added a hint of green, brought the highlights up quite a bit more than he brought the shadows down, de-satureated the master channel just a touch, and just composed the shot very well


----------



## KmH (Sep 23, 2011)

Wow! PS5 is ancient. It was last available in early 1999.


----------



## bennielou (Sep 23, 2011)

look like there is some desat and red bump going on here.


----------



## Robin Usagani (Sep 23, 2011)

I dont see anything special but a nice cam and lens.  Possibly 35L wide open on the first one.


----------



## GooniesNeverSayDie11 (Sep 23, 2011)

IMO, Its all about the lighting. While there is post processing as others have already specified, you need to start with a well exposed image. This guy is controlling light with reflectors to make sure that his subjects have good lighting while also being able to underexpose backgrounds.


----------



## dakkon76 (Sep 23, 2011)

KmH said:


> Wow! PS5 is ancient. It was last available in early 1999.



Here's the reason for your high post count, Keith. Too bad there's not some tally to track your pissy:helpful ratio; man, that'd be a riot. It's a good thing you're in the clique, otherwise the majority of your posts would likely be torn apart for grammatical errors and just plain talking-out-your-ass and quickly get as off-topic as most of the posts you attempt to drag down. (feel free to point out my run-on sentence)

Everyone else, thanks.


----------



## DiskoJoe (Sep 23, 2011)

looks like some sigma 85mm f1.4 action and possible a curve preset. You can find free curve presets from people that are not douche bags on google. 

I use these alot. Just hit it with the preset and then you can tweek the curves to your liking. they work good on bw as well. plus there is one in there that is alomost identical to what he used. 

Crossprocessing Curve Presets by =PederDingo on deviantART


----------



## GooniesNeverSayDie11 (Sep 23, 2011)

dakkon76 said:


> KmH said:
> 
> 
> > Wow! PS5 is ancient. It was last available in early 1999.
> ...



So is it PS5 or CS5?



DiskoJoe said:


> from people that are not douche bags on google.


Is this directed at someone in this thread?


----------



## dakkon76 (Sep 23, 2011)

Thanks for the replies, Goonies. It's CS 5, the latest and greatest. As far as lighting goes... that's my biggest challenge right now. I've got a reflector, but my wife refuses to hold it for me - she thinks she looks like a big dork! haha. I think that's part of the problem I'm having getting good contrast, my backgrounds are just a bit too dark... I mean, when I'm considering doing a separate layer for the background that's at a lower exposure... that's probably a dead give away that I recognize my problem


----------



## GooniesNeverSayDie11 (Sep 23, 2011)

You could use flash just as well with the right modifier and power settings. Let the sun be the main light and use some off camera flash either with a wireless transmitter on a stand, or with a TTL cord with a flash-on-a-stick setup if you don't have someone to hold it.

You could try one of these to hold in one hand while shooting with the other. Easier to do if the camera is tripod mounted and/or if you have a grip.
Lastolite Limited, Photography Lighting control and Collapsible Photo Reflectors.

Here is an interesting shot...high profile professional shot of a celebrity using a single small round reflector held by the photographer.
How To: Five Professional Lighting Techniques | Popular Photography


----------



## KmH (Sep 23, 2011)

dakkon76 said:


> KmH said:
> 
> 
> > Wow! PS5 is ancient. It was last available in early 1999.
> ...


You have a ID-10-T error. There is 'some tally'. I have 779 likes, and the "Likes" IIRC the count started after I had 10,000 posts. There was a different post rating system before the current 'Likes' system was introduced, and I had one of the highest counts in the old system.

There was also a a PS Elements 5.


----------



## Josh66 (Sep 23, 2011)

KmH said:


> dakkon76 said:
> 
> 
> > KmH said:
> ...


Are you seriously trying to use how many 'likes'  (or 'thanks', before) to prove how helpful you are??

Dude, the "likes" are a ****ing joke - they don't mean anything, and they are certainly not a gauge of 'helpfulness' (and neither is post count).

Don't get me wrong - sometimes you are very helpful, but other times you can be anything but.  (And just to be clear, I am no different, lol.)


----------



## tevo (Sep 23, 2011)

dakkon76 said:


> KmH said:
> 
> 
> > Wow! PS5 is ancient. It was last available in early 1999.
> ...



He thought you meant Photoshop Elements 5 - although I am inclined to agree with you. Keith has a wealth of knowledge, but he comes off harsh and dick-like. Just appreciate what he has to offer, and ignore the rest.




O|||||||O said:


> KmH said:
> 
> 
> > dakkon76 said:
> ...




...yeah this. ^


----------



## GooniesNeverSayDie11 (Sep 23, 2011)

To be fair, he was called out on the carpet by the OP. Everyone comes off as a d*ck if you read to into it too much. Since when does everyone need to be treated with kid gloves? Personally, I think the OP's response was a little excessive in my eyes. Keith's comment was clearly just a joke and not meant to be some huge insult, although he may have been quite serious in his inquiry. He didn't call the guy's mother a whore or anything so lets not blow it out of proportion. To call the guys usefulness into question is a bit ridiculous. I would wager that he has helped more people on this forum than most. Although, I admit that he can be excessively detailed,long winded at times, and is the resident typing etiquette police  ). As for being a d*ck, everyone has been at times, so its sort of a moot point.


----------



## tevo (Sep 23, 2011)

GooniesNeverSayDie11 said:


> To be fair, he was called out on the carpet by the OP. Everyone comes off as a d*ck if you read to into it too much. Since when does everyone need to be treated with kid gloves? Personally, I think the OP's response was a little excessive in my eyes. Keith's comment was clearly just a joke and not meant to be some huge insult, although he may have been quite serious in his inquiry. He didn't call the guy's mother a whore or anything so lets not blow it out of proportion. To call the guys usefulness into question is a bit ridiculous. I would wager that he has helped more people on this forum than most. Although, I admit that he can be excessively detailed,long winded at times, and is the resident typing etiquette police  ). As for being a d*ck, everyone has been at times, so its sort of a moot point.


\

I also agree with this. Let's just all be friends! And Keith can be that one friend who's a ***k


----------



## Josh66 (Sep 23, 2011)

GooniesNeverSayDie11 said:


> To call the guys usefulness into question is a bit ridiculous.


(Assuming you're referring to the OP)  Hey anyone can say whatever they want ... if you feel that the post is stupid/ridiculous/whatever, just ignore it and move on.

When you step up and try to refute it, you are giving it credibility.  If it was truly ridiculous, then it was not worthy of a response.


edit
I only responded the way I did, because it seemed to me that Keith had to prove how helpful he was by showing how many posts and likes he had.  Keith (I assume you're reading this), in the future, don't even reply to posts like that if you feel they have no ground to stand on.  Replying brings it to everyone's attention and makes it seem more important than it is.

...You know what they say about feeding trolls.


(I'm not saying that the OP is a troll - it just seemed like a good analogy.)


----------



## GooniesNeverSayDie11 (Sep 23, 2011)

O|||||||O said:


> GooniesNeverSayDie11 said:
> 
> 
> > To call the guys usefulness into question is a bit ridiculous.
> ...


 So then what is the difference with KmH saying what he wants? Why did you not ignore it and move on? I am not defending the contention about the "likes", I am just saying that if you are going to trash him for it, you should atleast take it in context to the whole conversation. He didn't just out of the blue start bragging or something. Furthermore, if you take the whole conversation into account, you would have to see how silly the initial argument was that spawned this.


I will agree though that the whole thing was silly and probably would have been better ( Given so many posts and likes ) to just take the high road.


----------



## Josh66 (Sep 23, 2011)

GooniesNeverSayDie11 said:


> Why did you not ignore it and move on?


I explained why in the portion of my post that you did not quote (before the 'edit', even).

Keith felt the need to elevate it from "not worthy of reply" to "worthy of reply".  If he had ignored it, we would be talking about something else right now.


----------



## tevo (Sep 23, 2011)

I believe the thread is called "How are these pics processed?" Not "Discussion - Keith's Ass-Baggery"


----------



## GooniesNeverSayDie11 (Sep 23, 2011)

O|||||||O said:


> GooniesNeverSayDie11 said:
> 
> 
> > Why did you not ignore it and move on?
> ...



I get the point you are currently going for, and can't say I disagree. However, that's not how your original post came off. It was simply a dispute over the value of the "likes" system and to also make a point about his usefulness vs his tendencies to be a d*ck. Which it, as I attempted to show in my response, wasn't entirely fair to pile it on KmH. Also, stating _why_ you said something doesn't make it any less of a contradiction to what you said.






tevo said:


> I believe the thread is called "How are these pics processed?" Not "Discussion - Keith's Ass-Baggery"



I must have missed your insightful post that was relevant to the OP  **goes back to check whilst scratching my head**


----------



## tevo (Sep 23, 2011)

GooniesNeverSayDie11 said:


> O|||||||O said:
> 
> 
> > GooniesNeverSayDie11 said:
> ...



I believe the thread is called "How are these pics processed?" Not "Discussion - Tevo Derped"


----------



## Neiby (Sep 23, 2011)

Schwettylens said:


> I dont see anything special but a nice cam and lens.  Possibly 35L wide open on the first one.



For a long time, that guy just had a 5DmkII and a 50mm f/1.4. I believe he has added a 35L now.


----------

